# Eckigen Skimmer selber bauen - Anregungen gesucht



## koifischfan (5. Nov. 2010)

Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29705 hat @jolantha schwer mit Wald im Teich zu kämpfen, Laubwald. Bei mir ist es auch Wald, aber Nadelwald.
Pustet der Wind etwas stärker, liegen gefühlte 1 Millionen Kiefernnadeln auf dem Teich. Bilder liefere ich nach. Mir kam die Idee erst nach dem Abkeschern. :?

Seht euch bitte zuerst die Form bei Oase an. http://www.oase-technik.de/de/Teich.../Oase-Skimmer-BIOsys-Skimmer-Plus-Filter.html

Hat jemand Überlegungen in diese Richtung. Oder etwa fertige Baupläne?

Der Skimmer soll nur bei Bedarf zum Einsatz kommen. Bei Nichtgebrauch könnte ich ihn unter der Brücke parken. *)
Bitte keine Vorschläge zu einem Netz, es geht um einen Skimmer. 


Edit: *) Oder man macht eine Schwimminsel draus.


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Eckigen Skimmer selber bauen - Anregungen gesucht*

Servus KFF

So ein Skimmer ist eigentlich für den Fixeinbau am Teichrand gedacht 

Und wird meißt "RundumdieUhr" betrieben ....

Wie willst du so einen ähnlichen Nachbau flexibel betreiben ... 

Für deine langen Kiefernnadeln würde dieser Skimmer an einer Schwerkraftanlage der Bringer sein ....

Flexible Skimmer werden höchstwahrscheinlich in der Schlauchleitung den "Geist" aufgeben, sprich sie werden sehr schnell verstopfen. Nadeln, speziell diese langen Kiefernnadeln und Blätter bilden einen schönen Pfropfen in den max. 2" Schläuchen.


----------



## koifischfan (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Eckigen Skimmer selber bauen - Anregungen gesucht*

Hallo,

hast du dir die Innenansicht anesehen?
Wenn ich diesen Skimmer richtig verstanden haben, gibt es keinen Schlauch. Die Pumpe steht direkt unter dem Korb. Somit kann nichts verstopfen.

Hauptsächlich sehe ich im austarieren der Kiste das Problem. Sie sollte gerade stehen, auch wenn genug Dreck drin ist.

Ich hatte mal einen Skimmer mit einem breiten Einlauf vorne und hinten war ein Schmutzbeutel dran. Am Einlauf war ein Plasterohr mit Bohrungen, angeschlossen an einer Pumpe, sog die Wasserbewegung die Nadeln in den Sack. Das Ding ist aber aufgrund des zunehmenden Gewichts abgesoffen.


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Eckigen Skimmer selber bauen - Anregungen gesucht*

Servus KFF

Ja, du hast recht, die Pumpe steht unter dem Schmutzkorb .... 

Allerdings ist der Skimmer/Pumpe mit einem Filter über einen max. 1 1/2" Schlauch verbunden ....
Das Sieb läßt alles was kleiner als 8mm ist durch, somit auch Nadeln, die durch ihre "Sperrigkeit" sich leicht im Schlauch verhacken können ....

Hier eine bessere Beschreibung ...


----------



## koifischfan (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Eckigen Skimmer selber bauen - Anregungen gesucht*

Ich wollte diesen Skimmer ja nicht kaufen.  Davon nehme ich nur das Prinzip ab.
In ein Gehäuse X soll eine Pumpe Y (vielleicht eine Tauchpumpe), abgedeckt mit einem groben Vlies, darüber das Körbchen. Fertig.

Deine Beschreibung fand ich schon genauer.
Wo sind die anderen Tüftler? Sie kommen wahrscheinlich von ihren Projekten nicht weg.


----------



## scholzi (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Eckigen Skimmer selber bauen - Anregungen gesucht*

Hallo ihr zwei!
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1458
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16575


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Eckigen Skimmer selber bauen - Anregungen gesucht*

Danke Robert 

An Karstens Skimmer habe ich nicht gedacht bzw. mich nicht erinnert 

Danke für`s Teamwork


----------



## scholzi (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Eckigen Skimmer selber bauen - Anregungen gesucht*

Hi Helmut
und das Lustige ist, dass ich den Link bei Dir geklaut hab  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7


----------

